

Report says PRISM snooped on India's space, nuclear programs - Suraj-Sun
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/24/prism_india_space_nuclear_politics/

======
generj
I'm very comfortable with this, and find it un-controversial.

Obtaining intelligence on nuclear and space (AKA nuclear delivery systems) is
a very valid goal for the NSA to pursue.

Frankly, if the NSA wasn't working for this data, I'd be shocked at their
incompetence.

